# L.S. Starrett.....Great Company!



## EmilioG (Dec 19, 2014)

First, I want to say that I am a tool nerd. I especially love small tools and hand tools.
Starrett is one of my all time favorite brands, I own quite a few.
The other day I inquired to Starrett via email about Tool Makers buttons.
I know they aren't used much anymore but I wanted them for my tool collection.
Lo and behold, I get a package from Starrett today and what do I find, a set
of Starrett Tool makers buttons with a Merry Christmas sticky note!

I thought that was so cool. I had to share. Thanks.

Does anyone still use these buttons? I don't have a DRO yet, so they
may come in handy.


----------



## gspen60676@aol.com (Dec 19, 2014)

How are these buttons used.  Thanks Patrick


----------



## Dan_S (Dec 19, 2014)

gspen60676@aol.com said:


> How are these buttons used.  Thanks Patrick



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPV54iNBo1M


----------



## 18w (Dec 20, 2014)

Emilio, nice x-mas gift. I inquired about purchasing some of those over a year ago and was told by a local dealer that they had been discontinued. I did not see them on there website. I tried ordering a centerfinder holder (the little spring holder with a vee along its length) for holding a thread gage square with a part for setting a threading tool from Travers Tool through Starrett. A month later they notified me it was discontinued. Seems Starrett is discontinuing tools they no longer have a lot of call for and I understand that. Just wish I would have bought the stuff years ago when I should have, its just that they were things I wanted not necessarily what I needed. Now I would like to have them cause I just like old machinist tooling.

Darrell


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 20, 2014)

18w said:


> Emilio, nice x-mas gift. I inquired about purchasing some of those over a year ago and was told by a local dealer that they had been discontinued. I did not see them on there website. I tried ordering a centerfinder holder (the little spring holder with a vee along its length) for holding a thread gage square with a part for setting a threading tool from Travers Tool through Starrett. A month later they notified me it was discontinued. Seems Starrett is discontinuing tools they no longer have a lot of call for and I understand that. Just wish I would have bought the stuff years ago when I should have, its just that they were things I wanted not necessarily what I needed. Now I would like to have them cause I just like old machinist tooling.
> 
> Darrell



They're being sold on Ebay, Starrett's and B&S.  I collect the older tools. Some of them just seem better than the new and
of course, some are discontinued or different. What's the model # of the CF holder?


----------



## EmilioG (Dec 20, 2014)

Do you mean this
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Starrett-No...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edaeff83c


----------



## chips&more (Dec 20, 2014)

EmilioG said:


> Do you mean this
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Starrett-No...356?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2edaeff83c



I have not seen one of those in decades!


----------



## 18w (Dec 20, 2014)

Yes that is the item I tried ordering. Thank you both for the link.


----------



## Ebel440 (Dec 20, 2014)

I used mine just a few days ago, good to have for hand ground threading tools.


----------



## bleonard (Dec 21, 2014)

I have 2 or 3 sets of Starrett and B&S tool makers Buttons
and thy look good in my Starrett tool box and the red felt looks good too
Bob


----------



## 18w (Dec 21, 2014)

bleonard said:


> I have 2 or 3 sets of Starrett and B&S tool makers Buttons
> and thy look good in my Starrett tool box and the red felt looks good too
> Bob



Sure....just rub it in.:lmao: 

Darrell


----------



## bleonard (Dec 22, 2014)

18w said:


> Sure....just rub it in.:lmao:
> 
> Darrell



Hi Darrell I am old enough now that I can get away with it
Bob


----------



## 18w (Dec 22, 2014)

bleonard said:


> Hi Darrell I am old enough now that I can get away with it
> Bob



Me too Bob, one of the few perks of getting older as opposed to failing eyes, achy joints, ect. By the way, you must own the bulk of the toolmakers buttons in the N.W. Not much of the older stuff floating around these days.

Cheers
Darrell


----------



## bleonard (Dec 26, 2014)

18w said:


> Me too Bob, one of the few perks of getting older as opposed to failing eyes, achy joints, ect. By the way, you must own the bulk of the toolmakers buttons in the N.W. Not much of the older stuff floating around these days.
> 
> Cheers
> Darrell



Hi Darrell PM me if you still need buttons I don't need all I have
Bob


----------



## 18w (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Bob. PM sent.

Darrell


----------

